
Pensions may be cut to 'virtually nothing' for 407,000 people - prostoalex
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/20/retirement/central-states-pension-fund/
======
visarga
Simple solution - make the retiring age 80 or 90 y.o. and you can pay
everyone. </sarcasm>

That's why I don't trust pension funds. They are a prime target to being
exploited by the people tasked to maintain them.

